# peeing at the edge of pee pad



## leciel (Jan 30, 2013)

hello
finally my baby get used to pee pad 
but there is still the problem
she likes to put her front paws on the pad but her back legs still outside the pad. maybe she thinks she already on the pad so she just pee at the edge of pad
i don't know how to correct it
if she already squat, then it's already to late..

so i'm trying to teach her pee and poo outside
my question is, is it ok if i'm letting her go back to inside the house +-half hour after pee/poo? 
i can't be with her at the outside whole the time because she can spend hours to pee/poo
it's seems like she doesn't really has a schedule for pee, so it's a bit difficult for me..
any suggestion?
thanks before :cheese:
and ssorry for my baad english


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe try putting 2 pee pads so makes it a larger area.How old is she ? I never let mine out on their own,too many being stolen ,if she's small there's also a risk a bird or something could take her.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

You can get plastic pee pad holders, they are supposed to be great for helping pups do there business on the pee pad and not next to it


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lmaooooo KC does this too majority of the time but not when it comes to the pottyroom because the pad is by the door so the little bump before the door makes it uncomfy to sit by so she does it in the middle of the pad


----------



## leciel (Jan 30, 2013)

michele said:


> Maybe try putting 2 pee pads so makes it a larger area.How old is she ? I never let mine out on their own,too many being stolen ,if she's small there's also a risk a bird or something could take her.


I don't think the size of the pad is the problem. 
I've try to use newspaper which larger than the pad but she still pee at the edge 
she is 7 months now
about those risk, i don't think here in indonesia, will be the problem.
there is no birds which will do that (almost never see birds in my neighborhood :/)
and there is a fence so cats or other dogs won't disturb her  





Alula said:


> You can get plastic pee pad holders, they are supposed to be great for helping pups do there business on the pee pad and not next to it


do you mean pee pad tray?
I'm worried she will be confuse when see her usual pad comes with new thing lol
But i'll try to find it 



Btw when train to pee and poo outside, does it necessary to bring her back to the inside right after she did her business?


----------



## leciel (Jan 30, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lmaooooo KC does this too majority of the time but not when it comes to the pottyroom because the pad is by the door so the little bump before the door makes it uncomfy to sit by so she does it in the middle of the pad


oh is it common for little dog to do that with their pad? lol
we don't have pottyroom, i just put the pad at the edge of the room :|
and sorry, i can't imagine how your pad is placed. 
what do you mean the little bump before the door?
my lack knowledge of english confusing me


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

we have a tray and I don't think it would help. Karma some times do that, 2legs on the pad and 2 legs outside, with the tray.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol o think its,common for any dog that squats to pee  the bump...hmmm you know before u go into a little room sometimes they have a bump for the door so it seals up the air under? Imagine like little ridges, so yes the pee pad holder might work for you...all depends if ur pup will like it


----------

